# forest lake .. pay lake results



## fish on colwell (Apr 13, 2011)

went to this pay lake in sprinfield on sunday and today and ive seen a few other people out there and not a single catch for me my buddy or my bro the 2 times and didnt see ne one else getting a bite either. is this place just that bad or am i just trying to fish to early. mainly fishing for catfish of any kind. used several baits chicken liver, shrimp hot dogs and even a few home brew type of baits nothing works. tried some bass fishing but didnt get ne thing that way either. used spinner bait a couple of jigs and a few others but all in all so far wasted around 15hrs fishing there with not a single catch. plz let me know if any of u have gone there and if so what kind of resluts have u had thanks


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

It must be a late spring for good catfish catches . Only saw 1 blue mentioned here and that was from a pond . No big channel's , blue's or shovelhead's mentioned or talked about at numerous state and county lakes . Anybody hear any different ?


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

never fished a paylake before so idk about those... but there have been a few cat fish posts on here recently from some lakes.. my friend has been going to the river about once a week and has caught at least 1 channel every time he goes. I think it's more a product of bass fever


----------



## bcreekbass (Feb 15, 2011)

I think it's just still early for pay lakes, a friend of mine went to Catfisherman's Paradise with no success.


----------

